# ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh entweder bin ich oder mein rechner kaputt



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

<table width="50">
<tr>
<td>aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa</td>
</tr>
</table>

wenn der inhlat von td länger als 50 ist, sollte er doch automatisch in die nächste zeile springen und da weiter machen ?

bei mir wird die zeile immer länger


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (14. Juni 2001)

hehe is normal... 

aaa aaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaa

erst wenne nen leerzeichen machst, wirds gebrochen


----------



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

wua argh ! wirklich argh ! ich hab fast meine ganze hp deswegen zerstückelt !  muha 

ich denk mir scho.. seit wann muss ich mich mit sowas rumschlagen ?

bin dabei mysql zu lernen und hab problems mit ner html tabelle.. hab mich echt gewundert, weil ich ewige viele tabellen uff meiner hp hab.. zttt ok danke =)


----------



## Atti (14. Juni 2001)

une möglichkeit ohne leerzeichen dat zu brechen? gibbed sowas?


----------



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

müt <br> halt oder was meinst ?


----------



## xxenon (14. Juni 2001)

html bricht nie zusammenhängende wörter selbst, wie sollte das auch funktionieren...

bzw wenns einfach abbricht würd es dir gefallen wenn da steht

willkommen au
f meiner neue
n homepage !

? kann ich mir nicht denken
naja, wenn du willst das selbstständig brichst kannst du an der stelle des bruches im wort <WBR> einfügen aber ich glaube das hat in deinem fall (immer gleich große tabellen) wenig sinn 

mfgreets, xxenon


----------



## Atti (14. Juni 2001)

ja scho klar. ich meinte es eben im bezug aufne feste tabellengrösse. so dass, eagl, wat kommt, die breite sich ned verändert. oki, prob erkannt unen space eingefügt


----------



## dave_ (14. Juni 2001)

hehe, schau mal planetquake.de da gibts son kasten für die neusten posts im forum, die gehen auch oft drüber hinaus =)

das is ja auch ok, nur wenn sich dadruch die tabelle veränder ists 
s c h e i s s e


----------



## Atti (14. Juni 2001)

jenau


----------

